# Team BluePrints 7-12-13



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

Fun trip to southeast of the spur resulted in Jr. Angler Mason "MayMay" O'Daniel's first blue marlin...100" at the boat and released in good shape after a 1 hour and 45 minute battle. Congrats Mason!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

That's awesome! Way to go!


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Nice video, good job guys!


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

cool video Tom...:thumbup:...thanks for sharing and congratulations to Mason and crew...


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Awesome! 100" blue, standup, Jr Angler! Great Job!


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

I can't wait to do that with my son! Great job! You taught him well he's fighting that thing like a champ!


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

I'm jealous! Great video


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Another blue for team Blue Prints. Congrats!


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Team blueprints on them again , congrats Mason on an awesome blue.


----------



## bquared (May 25, 2011)

Nice fish! Just got my first one last Thursday it was 92"


----------

